# Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello All:
Every VW product has a build sticker attached to it. The build sticker describes in great detail all of the different components that are incorporated into the car when it is produced. This includes not only options, but standard equipment as well (for example, what size of brake discs are fitted, what brand of tires are fitted), and additional interesting information such as what type of climate the vehicle was built for - warm weather or cold weather.
I have put together a list that helps decode the contents of Phaeton build stickers. 
The build sticker can be found in two places on a Phaeton, first is on the inside front cover of the owner manual, and second is in the right rear corner of the spare tire well. Although the build sticker contains most of the production codes for the vehicle, a more complete listing of production codes can be obtained from your VW dealer. Just bring your owner manual (the one with the build sticker in it) to the parts department, and ask the parts manager to print you a 'car data' page from the ETKA electronic parts catalog system. You can then use the attached file (an Adobe Acrobat PDF) to decode the contents.
Production codes are the three character codes. A production code consists of two letters and one number, or two numbers and one letter. All of the codes on the build sticker and the car data printout (excepting the codes at the top, which describe engine, transmission, paint, trim, etc.) will be either two letter / one number, or two number / one letter. You may sometimes see three letter codes on other VW documentation - codes that have three letters (and no numbers) are sales codes, not production codes. A build sticker will not contain sales codes.
I hope this information is useful to you. It would be of great use to someone who is thinking of buying a used Phaeton, because if you have a copy (photo or scan) of the build sticker, then there can be no confusion about what options are or are not installed on the car. The decoder-sheet is attached to the bottom of the post, below all the pictures. It is my first attempt at creating such a document, so if you find a production code on your sticker that is not included on the list, please let me know about it.
Michael
*Location of Build Sticker in Owner Manual*








*Location of Build Sticker in Spare Tire Well*








*Example of a Build Sticker (Michael's Phaeton)*








*Example of a Car Data Printout (Michael's Phaeton)*


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers (PanEuropean)*

Pretty good, seriously, have you thought of getting out of your work and come work for us over here, it wouldnt take long to turn you into a phaeton selling machine.....
Dont mind me, I just need someone that can keep up with me here at the dealer, as much as I love the other PE here, he has sold 2, I am on 11. (I probably could have 15+, but I do get lazy)


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers (CapoVWSales)*

Also, you have PCM with no real information on it, all the codes seem to match up with order codes from the sales side of it, so I would presume that PCM means that it has the comfort and cold weather package (rear seat heat, massage, and cool, and screen for climate control.)
PCM was replaced by PCX for 2005


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers (CapoVWSales)*

Hi Derek:
I actually prefer the 'support' end of things to the sales end of things. I enjoy figuring out how the car works.
You are correct, PCM / PCX is a sales code, not a production code. I hadn't quite figured all that out - the differences between sales codes and production codes - when I was writing up the list. When I next revise it, I will take that code out. I know that production codes are universal, I don't know whether sales codes change from market to market or not.
Michael


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Since this forum is worldwide, what is the chance of getting the codes for some of the individual items? Things like Seat Piping, Refridg, Helleos Wheels, Wood Inlays, DVD System, Rear Trays, Special Leather, Leather Dash and door trim, etc.
The codes may not be good for NA but would work for other markets.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers (rmg2)*

All of those codes are in there, with the exception of seat piping. I am not exactly sure how seat piping is handled. I think it is a sales code (YQM), as opposed to a production code, but I am not sure about this yet.
Michael


----------



## rmg2 (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_All of those codes are in there, with the exception of seat piping. I am not exactly sure how seat piping is handled. I think it is a sales code (YQM), as opposed to a production code, but I am not sure about this yet.
Michael

I looked pretty hard and did not see the Helleos Wheel option unless it is C8K, which had no name next to it.
Also, did not see a 19" tire spec. even though they show 19" wheels.
No refridg code that I could see. The YQM looks like it is for custom leather matching, not the Piping on the seats. No rear seat tray codes.
Think I'll go to bed now and revisit this in the AM. Maybe a little sleep will allow me to see something that I missed.
Great job getting this info. Too bad the codes could not be streamlined for each region, or matrixed out, that way we would not have to sort through all the codes that do not apply. Of course I'm sure the distributor has only the codes they need for ordering in their region.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers (rmg2)*

Hi Rick:
I am pretty sure that *C8K* is Helios, because it is the only 19" wheel that is not fully described. I have not put a name beside it because I am only 99% sure about this - I don't want to document anything on the list until I am 100% sure. I am building this list from vehicles that I have data on (VINs or build stickers), and so far I have not come across a vehicle that left the factory with Helios wheels. That is why there is no entry for the 19 inch tires. There will be a production code for 19 inch tires, that is for sure, it's just that I have not encountered it yet.
Production code *QP0* is the description for a Phaeton without a fridge (bar compartment) - I suspect that the code for a Phaeton with a fridge will be QP plus a number, but again, I don't have a VIN or build sticker for such a car that left the factory with this option, so I can't document it on the list. The sales code for these items (Helios, fridge) would be of greater interest to NAR purchasers who want to order them. Starting with revision 2 of the list, I am trying to list sales codes at the bottom, below all the production codes.
The *YQM* sales code for VW Individual leather came from the paperwork associated with this car: Antibes Blue metallic paint (paint code 9962) - VW Individual. There are additional interior photos of that car on this thread: Navy Blue Leather with Sterling Leather Inserts, Black Piano Lacquer wood. I kind of suspect that YQM refers to any leather interior that is ordered through VW Individual - there would be too many possible combinations to have a code for each one. But, I don't have sufficient examples of this to make a firm conclusion yet.
Respecting codes - it seems to me that both production codes and sales codes are universal, although not every code will be appropriate for every importer. Examples of this would be left hand drive vs. right hand drive, compliance with regulatory standards (emissions, airbag, labelling), and vehicle configuration/fitment based on climatic regions. If James in Singapore and Soki in Sweden ordered the exact same Phaeton with the same options, it would be substantially different just based on these three categories. That doesn't even address 'hard time' vs. 'on condition' maintenance and other stuff like that.
It is a work in progress, I learn as I go along.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers (PanEuropean)*

Here is more detail that will help you determine what specification of seat covering (interior trim code) is in your Phaeton. Note that fabric covering (Stoffe) and the VW Individual leather selections (the colours whose codes start with a Y) were not offered in North America.
NAR Phaetons will either have Vienna leather (the two letter code starts with a L), or Sensitive Leather (the two letter code starts with a T). All 2004 Phaetons were built with Sensitive leather.
The Vienna leather is a bit more durable than the Sensitive, and thus a better choice if you have little kids. The Sensitive leather is softer to the touch. It is quite difficult to tell the difference by observation alone (they both look absolutely identical), however, if you compare the two different leathers side by side, you will notice quite a difference.
Note that the code for the seat covering is shown in large print at the half-way point of the build sticker, on the right side - it is not part of the big table of 3 character codes in the bottom half of the sticker. If you look at my build sticker at the top of this post, you will see that it indicates my car has *TE *seat covering - Sensitive Leather, Sun Beige.
Michael
*Seat Covering Decoder*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers (PanEuropean)*

There is also some quite useful information about Volkswagen production codes at this website: Russian Language VW Information. Although the website itself is in Russian, the table listing production codes is in English.
Our own Phaeton list (downloadable PDF, one post above) has more detailed information about Phaeton-specific components - for example, brakes, wheels, and so forth - but the Russian website has a listing of just about every production code that VW uses for any vehicle, anywhere.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers (PanEuropean)*

Here is an example of a detailed build specification for a VW that can be obtained by asking the service adviser at your VW dealership to retrieve the information from the 'ElsaWeb' computer system. The attached document describes my car.
As you can see, it contains a staggering amount of detail, far more than the build sticker does.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers (PanEuropean)*

Here is the most recent list, revision 8, dated March 2007.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers (PanEuropean)*

For those who would like the same document in Microsoft Excel format, here it is.

_(Note added September 2012: The new forum software will not allow me to upload an Excel sheet, sorry.)_


----------



## tourvima (Apr 3, 2008)

*Is there any way to find out specific car specs/options?*

Is there an easy way I can find out the original equipment and options just by using a VIN number?
I'm looking for my first Phaeton and some of the car web sites have generic descriptors where I cannot tell such things as: upgraded sound, keyless entry, tech packaged, klavierlack paint, etc.....
Thanks in advance for your help,
Marc


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Is there any way to find out specific car specs/options? (tourvima)*

Marc,
If you don't have access to the build sticker, you could take the VIN to your local VW dealership and ask someone in service to run it through ELSA for you.


----------



## tourvima (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there any way to find out specific car specs/options? (chrisj428)*

Excellent, thank you Chris.
although, I envision a funny conversation:
Tech: "Is this one of ours on the lot?"
Me: "uh, not quite.....but I might bring it here for service if I get it..."
hahahaha
Marc


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Most options are easy to spot -
Tech Package - parking sensors on the bumpers
Comfort - Rear controls and some control buttons on the rear seats
Stereo - DSP selection on the stereo screen
Klav paint - can't tell without the sticker
Wheels - look for the Challenge wheels for 18"
There's someone on this board that has offered to give options and service history. I'm not going to name names, but if you search you may be able to find him








Mike


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, and another thing we all enjoy doing is looking at cars that are for sale. So if you have one you think you like, post a link here and we can all critique it for you...


----------



## tourvima (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin) - Here is what I am looking for....*

Okay, 
Here is what I think I want:
- Either Aubergine or Black
- Sonnen Beige interior
- Comfort Cold Weather Option
- Upgraded Audio
- Technology package
I have three that I like:
#1. This is my favorite, but I would like the tech package, upgraded sound. Plus I'm not sure I like the window tint.
http://www.donohooauto.com/det....html
#2. I drove this one yesterday, it is absolutely gorgeous and well maintained. But it doesn't have any options. I also feel like it is priced high.
http://www.northshoreusedcars....58549
#3. I like this one (color and options) but I wish it had lower miles.
http://www.theautobarn.com/det....html
I guess I just have to figure out which options I really want and which am I willing to pass on. Any suggestions on which options are worth/not worth it would be great.
Marc


----------



## chipmjohnson (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (mhoepfin) - Here is what I am looking for.... (tourvima)*

Last fall I picked up a 05 with all the options, including keyless entry and phone prep. Which ones could I do without????
Tech Package - You could do without, but the convience of the power trunk is nice (and besides the cool factor)
Stereo - I have not heard the base system, but the upgraded one is audiophile quality. Often sit in the garage and listen to certain tracks.
Comfort/Cold - While I live in FL, heated seats on those cold mornings is still great. Just getting to the hot weather, so I'm hoping the vent seats makes things more comfortable.
Keyless entry - A nice touch, but without keyless entry, it misses most of its purpose.
Phone prep - I purhcased a new "old" Nokia from e-bay for $50. Actually it works well. People make fun of still having a "old" phone, but its reception and battery life is second to none. Beisdes using the hands free feature has make me more productive. Still wonder why they did not update to bluetooth thought.
The problem you will have is the rarity causes one to have fewer and fewer choices. 
I purchased from Donohoo. Overall OK. They do very little to the cars they get in. All purchases are from the auctions and they likely add a fixed amount to their actual cost. Do your homework before you purchase, regardless from where. Also, you will want to call/visit your local VW dealers to see if they have a Phaeton trainned tech.
Good luck in your search


----------



## tourvima (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (chipmjohnson)*

Thanks Chip for taking the time to respond.
Funny you mention the cold seats because I think that is more important to me than heated seats.
I love music and would probably rank the upgraded sound system as my highest desired option. I assume it is not possible to upgrade to the original 270 Watt system.
I'm hoping someone figures out the blue-tooth holy grail in the next couple months.
I live in Chicago, so I know of at least two VW dealerships that have Phaeton trained techs. 
Your comments about Donohoo are much appreciated. Did you deal with them mostly over the phone? Any more feedback about them would be great. Did you think their pricing was reasonable? I thought it seemed better than some of the ones I have seen (but maybe that is because they don't do much to the cars....)
When you say "do your homework" - besides trying to get a hold of a car history and maintenance track record, are there other things you were thinking?
Thanks again,
Marc


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

I would go with number three, even with the miles. You've got plenty of factory warranty left to work through any issues. Also you could pick up an extended warranty pretty cheap.
Also try to get them to sell it as a CPO which will give you warranty to 74,000 miles.
Good luck!!


----------



## rjcorder (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Is there any way to find out specific car specs/options? (tourvima)*

Call 1-877-742-3866, ask for Heather. Give her the VIN number and she can tell you the options, cost of each one and the new sticker price on your Phaeton. She canot give you a copy of the window sticker.


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin) - Here is what I am looking for.... (tourvima)*

If you want my vote, Option number 3 sounds very promising to me (Black 06 at autobarn). If you can knock out an additional $3,000 out of that 'asking' price, it would be perfect. Didn't check if it was a CPO, but if it is, go for that one! 
I don't think Donohoo does CPO Phaetons.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Production Codes*

I have compared my vehicle's production codes with the list posted for the "codes revision 9 - March 2007". There is one code "3PL" that is listed for my car that is not on that list. Does anyone know what it is?
Aldo, there are some codes, in big letter above the column and row ones, that I do not know what they mean. These are:
3D8, - 5FA, - BGH, - and - HKR
I also learned that I do not have the klavierlack car paint.
Thank you.
cai


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Production Codes (cai)*

BGH and HKR are engine and transmission codes, respectively. I believe 5HA is the interior trim colour code.
Michael


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Production Codes (PanEuropean)*

Thank you for your replies. As for the 3PL code, I think that this code must refer to the NAR electrically operated seats as codes 3PA, 3PC, 3PK, 3PN, 3PR, AND 3PS all refer to this production feature.
cai


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Production Codes (cai)*

3PL - electric seat adjustment for both front seats
3D8 - center console leather trim
5FA - without additional trays in cab
BGH - ??
HKR - ??


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Production Codes (jimay)*

I believe that BGH is an engine code. I have no idea (offhand) what HKR is.


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Greetings!
Found VW/Audi decoder:
http://igorweb.org/equidec/Default.aspx
All you have to do is to type in your VW/Audi 3-character codes into the window, and click Decode!
Below are the few of my codes:
HH8 = All weather tires 255/45 R 18 103H xl NAR
J2A = Battery 330 A (61 Ah) and battery 480 A (85 Ah)
MW4 = 12-cyl. gasoline engine 6.0 L/309 kW 48VWR 12, Motronic base engine is T08/T1H
Q2J = Comfort front seats
V0G = MICHELIN tires
1AK = Electronic stabilization program (ESP) with brake assistant
Eugene


_Modified by BltVWF at 7:53 AM 12-14-2009_


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Phaeton optional extra pr numbers*

I seem to remember a post with the optional extra PR numbers but cant find it is it still available ? 
I have a copy of the build sticker in my manual and want to check what the car has, numerous options were not mentioned on the sales list that I have found already.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Phaeton optional extra pr numbers (alera)*

This is the thread in the FAQs:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2045973
You might have codes that are newer than the list in the thread.
Perhaps someone can acquire a newer list of codes?
Adam


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton optional extra pr numbers (adamkodish)*

Cheers !
d50 - 6 -cyl turbo diesel engine 176kw common rail diesel
8ay - Radio/navigation system (Presumably 810)
7mg - Emission standard EU5
1pe - Wheel bolts with anti-theft protection (unlockable)
Are the only codes on my build list not on the 07 list. I found it has memory seats which seems to be an option as without memory is on the options list, I wasnt aware it had memory seats.
Any idea where I can find out what those codes are maybe Pan European will have an idea....

_Modified by alera at 2:25 PM 1-14-2010_


_Modified by alera at 3:05 AM 1-15-2010_


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton optional extra pr numbers (alera)*

This site, http://igorweb.org/equidec/Default.aspx, decoded every single code from m build sticker. I have a MY2008.
/p


----------



## alera (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton optional extra pr numbers (perfrej)*

Cheers got them all now, thats a handy tool !


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Attached is a repost of the list of Phaeton production codes that was originally attached to this thread several years ago.

Michael


----------



## ReallyOldGuy (Jul 22, 2010)

thanks for relisting codes just got my W12 PE a month ago

Rob


----------



## apper01 (Aug 14, 2010)

got mine today: now that's a seriuous list, three pages a4? and no qp1...

am used to old merc options list: maybe 1 ashtray and/or electric windows and one was happy


----------



## bruce001 (Aug 12, 2012)

How come I can't find a link or pdf file with this information? I have tried two different computers to no avail.

Can someone email me the pdf. or the link?

[email protected]

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Bruce:

Just click on the link for the PDF shown in the top post on this page, and the PDF will open up in a new browser window.

Michael


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

*Interesting find when I plug in my codes*

I was surprised when I found my sticker in my manual for the codes for the 2004 Phaeton I bought a month ago. It seemed to have a few things I did not find in the car. Then I noticed it was a sticker for a W12 and I have a V8. Oh well, at least I have a manual in great shape.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

You can get the 'true' sticker on-line at erwin.volkswagen.de for a small fee.

Chris


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

*Option Code Checker*

Hi, 

I came across this today, quite by accident! 

http://prsearch.planetvag.com/ 

I am sure this will prove invaluable to many, perhaps it could be added to the TOC? 

Stu


----------



## cowboy_ (May 16, 2011)

Hi Stu, 

Nice! Thanks for sharing. 

Juan


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

:thumbup: ditto. 

Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos and PDFs re-hosted. 

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> I am sure this will prove invaluable to many, perhaps it could be added to the TOC?
> 
> Stu


 Hi Stu: 

I'll append this post onto the end of the existing post about production codes that is already listed in the forum TOC. I have also re-hosted the photos and PDFs on the production code thread. 

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Archival Note: * See also Original Sale Price Window Sticker (Monroney sticker), that discussion is tangentially related.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Attached are some overseas (ROW) documents that might also be of interest. These include:

*1) *A UK market option list - including option prices - from 2004. 

*2)* A France price and option list for MY 2005.

*3)* A German price and option list for MY 2007.

*4)* A German "VW Individual' price and option list for MYs 2003 and 2004.

Disregard the yellow highlighting you might find in some of these.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Attached are North American Region (NAR) specification sheets, option lists, and price lists from model year 2004, 2005, and 2006.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Attached are some German and Swiss market specifications and price lists for model year 2006.

Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Attached is a UK specification list and price list for model year 2007.

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

In case anyone is curious, this is the style of document you get to download if you ask for your own vehicle's option code list on erwin.volkswagen.de

Vehicle-specific Information


Chris


----------



## dwasill (Oct 15, 2012)

*PanEuropean and I have identical cars!*

Michael, I noticed something funny tonight when I was decoding build sheet codes based of your posts... My build sheet is code-for-code IDENTICAL except that my car was built about 15 cars after yours! I guess it's not surprising considering the cars landed only a couple hundred miles from one-another!

Darrell


----------



## BazyG (Aug 15, 2018)

perfrej said:


> This site, http://igorweb.org/equidec/Default.aspx, decoded every single code from m build sticker. I have a MY2008.
> /p



Here new link for de-coding options http://igorweb.org/equidec.aspx

Works fine, my W12 options...

X0A = National sales program Germany
B0A = Component parts set without country-specific design requirement
CV7 = Alloy wheels 8.5J x 18
G0Q = 5-speed automatic transmission for four-wheel drive vehicle
H0Z = Tires 255/45 R18 103Y x1
J2A = Battery 330 A (61 Ah) and battery 480 A (85 Ah)
D0T = 12-cyl. gas. eng. 6.0 L/331 kW WR12 48V Motronic base engine is T1H
Q2J = Comfort front seats
V0A = Tires w/o specification of tire brand
1AK = Electronic stabilization program (ESP) with brake assistant
1G0 = Without spare wheel
2ZZ = Multi-function steering wheel, (leather wood)&
5RQ = Right exterior mirror: convex
5SL = Left exterior mirror: aspherical
T1H = 12-cylinder gasoline engine 6.0 L unit 07C.4 (aluminum)
QG1 = Service interval prolongation
7K3 = Tire pressure control, frequency 433 MHzhigh level version
8YQ = Radio "HIGH"
8GH = Alternator 190 A
1KY = Disc brakes, rear
7X2 = Park distance control, front and rear
3FR = Electric sliding/pop-up solar sunroof with automatic pre-selection
1BK = 4-corner air suspension with electronic shock absorption control
0GG = Emission standard EU4
4UE = Air bag for driver and front seat passenger
4X4 = Side air bag, front and rear with curtain air bag
4R3 = Power windows with comfort operation
4F2 = Central locking system "Keyless Entry"
N5T = Leather seat covering
7TE = Decorative inserts, eucalyptus wood
9VE = Digital sound package
E0A = No special edition
0JZ = Without determination of weight categoryfor front axle
0YZ = Without determination of weight categoryfor rear axle
1PC = Wheel bolts with anti-theft protection (unlockable)
2C4 = Axially and vertically adjustable steering column with memory system
4E7 = Trunk lid power closing
4KV = Side and rear windows in laminated glass
4GM = Laminated windshield, with sunshield andviewing window for vehicle identification number, heated
4V0 = Without front passenger seat adjustment from the rear
4D2 = Seat ventilation/massage seats, front and rear
7AL = Anti-theft alarm system, passenger compartment control, backup horn and towing protection
9AU = Climatronic with impact pressure controlfree of cfc with controls in the rear
1D0 = Without trailer hitch
A8S = Standard equipment
8EF = Headlight with double gas discharge lampfor driving on the right
U5A = Instrument insert, km/h speedometer
1N3 = Speed-related variable steering assist (Servotronic)
3PN = Electric seat adjustment for both front seats with memory system
4A4 = Seat heater for front and rear seats separately controlled
8N3 = Windshield wiper intermittent control with rain sensor


----------

